# Completed my router table



## Kenbo

Well, let's see. It all started with a few posts in design about dado blades. I was a little distraught with my normal router table design and its lack of organization.  the people at Freud!!!!! The task was to build a router table that would house all of my routing accessories and not be an eyesore. I found a design that I really liked and constructed the table. 4 bit drawers that hold 36 router bits each, 2" and 4" dust collection ports for minimum mess, 2 large and 2 small drawers to hold my extra router, templates, dremel, cutout tool, and other accessories, an extra 120volt outlet at the side for extra power when needed and 2 cupboard to hold all wrenches, pliers, depth guages etc. I'm very pleased with the results. So pleased, in fact, that I am considering redoing some of my other tool stands in my shop.
I am a happy woodpecker.:thumbsup:
thanks to all who gave the dado advice.
Ken


----------



## jdixon

Ken, that is really sharp! I love the look of it and it appears to be very functional. Very nice job! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Handyman

Kenbo When you get done with redoing all your stationary tool stands will you make me a set just like yours. Man I wish i had the time to make something like that. Instead I am fixing every ones stuff or keeping my 5 acer yard up. I have a shop I cant get into, a wood shed full of lumber, and no time to have fun.


----------



## GeorgeC

I LIKE IT!!! Good work.

Really wish I had the space for something like that. 

George


----------



## rcp612

Beautiful cabinet ! 
A couple of questiond though,,,,, it appears that you didn't use locking casters,,,, how do you keep it stationary??
Also, the dust port at the rear is the same as mine but mine doesn't work very well,,,,, how does your's work? Does it clear the space or leave a pile of dust in 1 corner?
Again, beautiful execution of a very useful cabinet, please don't think my questions are nit-pickin".


----------



## knotscott

That's a beauty Ken! Nice work.


----------



## Tony B

*Great Job, Ken*

Looks more like furniture than a tool cabinet. Excellent!!!!
Questions ?????
How did you make you miter slot? Store bought track or just aluminum channel?
What did you use for your fence? Store bought or shop made?
What did you use for your router plate?

Thanks in advance

Tony B


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

That is a very fine looking router table Ken. Nicely done, and appears to be well planned and laid out. Is that a Freud fence on your table?

Gerry


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks for all of the compliments guys.
As far as the locking casters go, I positioned the router table for the photos and the casters are just turned around. They are indeed double locking casters. A rolling router table, without the ability to lock, is just asking to lose a finger.
As far as dust collection goes, I have experimented over the years with different methods and the setup that I have on this table takes away about 90 % of the dust and chips. If your fence is not taking away the dust and it just builds up in the corners, you may want to readjust your fence and shields.
The router table top and fence are my freud router table top and fence. I only rebuilt the cabinet to suit my needs.
Ken


----------



## btyirin

That's a really nice router table.


----------



## Lucas54

I'm feeling jealousy come over me lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph

Very Nice Ken.
A thing of beauty. Almost too pretty to use......almost. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## red

That is one beautiful router table. Nice work. Red


----------



## clarionflyer

Hooahh!
That's a pile of time and money sitting there, my friend. Very... very nice.
If all those bits ever get in your way, I know someone...

:laughing:

Nicely done.


----------



## Norman Pyles

Great lookin router table!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost

Very nice setup. Looks like it will stow away in the shop nicely too. You should be proud.


----------



## Tw26

Ken, Excellent work, i was looking at the freud router table at HD and was wondering what you think of it?


----------



## Geoguy

Kenbo, that's a great router table!! And I must say thanks for posting the pics. After seeing your beautiful table, I was inspired to refurbish my ratty old table. When I started inspecting mine I found the center of the table was sagging by almost 1/8". So now I must remodel my table.

Thanks, again,


----------



## Kenbo

As far as the Freud router table at HD goes, I like the top and the fence but the steel frame at the bottom had to go. Hence the rebuilding of this one. 
Geoguy, I'm all too happy to post the photos. Not only do the great people on this site boost my ego with compliments, but if it can inspire one person to better their enjoyment of woodworking by revamping a tool of their own, then it's worth it. Please post the photos when you are done with your router table, I would love to see them.
Ken


----------



## LarrySch

Wow very very nice table...great job!!!


----------



## Geoguy

Kenbo said:


> Please post the photos when you are done with your router table, I would love to see them.
> Ken


I still probably won't build one as nice as yours - I'd have to start over from scratch. You can see a photo of my old one in my "mancave" photo album. I'm definately going to remodel for better dust collection and fix the sagging top.


----------



## frostr2001w

Ken ,what a beautiful cabinet!! You put mine to shame. I wish I had the skills to do all the drawers but I'll get there.


----------



## frostr2001w

Ken. What are the total outside deminsions?


----------



## John in Tennessee

Great job would be a gross understatement. Outstanding. I wish I hd just a tiny bit of your skill...


----------



## Kenbo

frostr2001 said:


> Ken. What are the total outside deminsions?


 
I am only guessing at this point because I am not in the shop but I think that it is about 2' X 3' x 3'high. (without a tape measure in hand)
Thanks for the compliments guys.
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne

Whoa whoa whoa! Wait just a minute... Is that a Freud router in the table?! I am so telling DeWalt that you cheated on it...


----------



## Kenbo

TheRecklessOne said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Wait just a minute... Is that a Freud router in the table?! I am so telling DeWalt that you cheated on it...


 
I'm sensing a theme with your posts on my threads lately. :laughing: Good to hear from ya.
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne

Yeah I doubled up on the DeWalt jokes... It's the most non-dewalt stuff I ever seen in any of your pics so I had to point it out. Take care!


----------



## Leatherneck

Ken .. If I was that organized. I'd never find anything.:laughing:

That is by far the nicest router table I've ever seen.
awesome job.


----------



## frostr2001w

Very Nice table and a great job!!


----------



## hdsprocketjockey

now that is an awesome looking router table. how long did it take you to build it?


----------



## Kenbo

It was a while ago, but I'm pretty sure it took a few weekends at least. Pretty easy project and was a lot of fun to build. Still using it to this day.


----------



## cabinetman

Nice job on the table. Did you wing the design? Looks like it's well planned out. But, it's way too clean and new looking. I'm sure you fixed that by now.:yes:












 









.


----------



## Kenbo

I built this quite some time ago CM and this is a really old thread that has been revived. I have to admit, that this is a design that I got from a book of plans for a small workshop.....(or something like that...I don't remember) but it is someone else's plan. I added my origianl Freud router table top and added my own dust collection port ideas. It has been a fantastic table and yes, it's much more dusty now. :laughing:


----------



## burkhome

Awsome!! Another nice benefit to such a beautiful cabinet is you can roll it into the dining room and use it for a side board for the holiday dinners.


----------



## Kenbo

burkhome said:


> Awsome!! Another nice benefit to such a beautiful cabinet is you can roll it into the dining room and use it for a side board for the holiday dinners.


 
And it carves a mean roast beef!!! (Mrs. Kenbo was NOT impressed)


----------



## mjdtexan

That is a very nice router table. I really like how you have the storage in it. Made me wonder why I store my bits on the other side of the shop from my router.


----------



## bobfowkes

As my 7th grade Sunday school class would say, "That is just sick, dude! Sick!"

Great work!


----------



## Donna Lynn

Wow that is very impressive.:thumbsup:


----------



## brown down

outstanding work!


----------



## ihackwood

you don't do this for a living do you kenbo?????????????


----------



## WANNAFARM2

Kenbo said:


> I built this quite some time ago CM and this is a really old thread that has been revived. I have to admit, that this is a design that I got from a book of plans for a small workshop.....(or something like that...I don't remember) but it is someone else's plan. I added my origianl Freud router table top and added my own dust collection port ideas. It has been a fantastic table and yes, it's much more dusty now. :laughing:


Any chance you'd be willing to share the plans?
I am really impressed by the design and it looks great. Would like to build one identical to yours.


----------



## btyirin

I have calculated the shipping costs. We have discussed this. I mean really?. I don't know what is taking so long, Ken. Kindly ship that thing to my address. I'm tired of fooling around. I have work to do. Damn. 

Bri


----------



## Kenbo

WANNAFARM2 said:


> Any chance you'd be willing to share the plans?
> I am really impressed by the design and it looks great. Would like to build one identical to yours.


 
I don't know how I missed this post, but I would have to look up which book I found it in. Give me some time to check it out.


Bri, I sent the table, but it got returned. Something about the postman being scared off by some crazy dude killing snowmen or something like that.
:laughing:
Ken


----------



## morganew

Kenbo, was this a modified New Yankee Workshop table? and if not, do you recall which book you found it in? I have the exact same freud router table, and I'm planning on dumping the useless splay leg bottom.


----------



## firemedic

Wow Ken! That is awesome! First I've seen this! Absolutely terrific design!

~tom


----------



## Woodworkingkid

thats realy neat wish i had room for something like that


----------



## jlord

That's a great looking piece of equipment!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R.J.

Yes, just great! Kenbo. New technology (I'm talking about boxes.).
Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Kenbo

morganew said:


> Kenbo, was this a modified New Yankee Workshop table? and if not, do you recall which book you found it in? I have the exact same freud router table, and I'm planning on dumping the useless splay leg bottom.


 
This is not a modigied New Yankee workshop table. I would have to look it up to check where I got the plans for it. I'll look into it and get back to you.
Ken

Thanks for the kind words guys. It always amazes me when these old thread get brought back to life. How does that happen?!?!?! :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo

morganew said:


> Kenbo, was this a modified New Yankee Workshop table? and if not, do you recall which book you found it in? I have the exact same freud router table, and I'm planning on dumping the useless splay leg bottom.


 
I checked for you this morning. I got the plans from a book called Smart Workshop Solutions by Paul Anthony. I've made several of the projects in the book and have been generally pleased with all of them. Projects in the book vary from drill press tables, clamp racks and drill storage to router tables and lathe stations. I got it fairly cheap at a local book store, but if you can't find it locally, follow the link I've added above. Good luck.
Ken


----------



## JimRich

drool!







It looks really sharp!


----------



## tito5

How do you have that wired? it looks like you have a switch on the front, a couple of outlets on the side and a cord coming from the back?


----------



## Kenbo

The switch at the front controls the receptacle for the router inside the main cabinet. The cord coming out the back controls the power to all and the receptacle that is on the side of the router table is one just for convenience. Nothing fancy here.


----------

